# Green hair/string algae



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Nothing?


----------



## kinzo (Apr 18, 2013)

If you can, buy an amano shrimp. They don't allow it here in HI so I've resorted to removing it manually. Also, having more plants to "compete" with it might curb your problem. I would also adjust your ferts/lighting as it may be too excessive and therefore adding fuel for the hair algae...


----------



## d33pVI (Oct 28, 2015)

Cut off anything it is attached to and remove it. If manual removal doesn't work API Algaefix seems to have taken care of it for me, but it is known to kill shrimp so be warned.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Reducing your light by 30 min will stop it likely.
Mostly caused by excess amount of light, either too long or too much.


----------



## pdela (Aug 9, 2012)

I got a nasty case of hair algae after rescaping (disturbing the substrate and not doing a water change after). It is a very difficult algae to remove manually and requires a ton of manual labor consistently to fight it off. I'd try to figure out what caused it in the first place and then do an AP algaefix treatment to get rid of it. That worked wonders for me. Follow the instructions on the bottle, treat water let it sit for 3 days. Water change, treat again if necessary. It completely removed it from my tank with no harm to plants or fish. *IT WILL KILL ALL SHRIMP* so remove any before treating it, but it was completely safe to anything else I left in the tank.


----------

